# Fractured tibia / ruptured quadricep - to keep or not to keep plates and screws?



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

can't help on the plates or screws, but damn man that sucks, heartbreaking...


----------



## tweaknoise (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey allgrnpenguin that sucks ass. That's a good question about the plates which I'd try to consult a private doctor who can speak your language. Sometimes taking the plates can be better sometimes not, so depends on the case.

I blew my knee in Japan, had MRI taken there and doctor said the knee is fine. Spent 4 days in a hotel alone watching ninja warrior and eating the same dish everyday cause I couldn't speak a word of Japan. Got home and doctor said it's time to get an ACL, MCL and meniscus surgery.

Anyways why I wanted to reply is to encourage you to get into a good rehab program. It's the key for your quick and throughout recovery. I can definitely understand your frustration if you don't speak the language. Try to look online if anyone know's a good physical sport therapist in your area, talk to your friends to working as an interpreter for you in your physical therapy visit or something. Hope this helps and if watching snowboard flicks keeps you motivated and in positive spirit that's huge.

I've spent over 2 years in rehab total and I tried my best to take advantage of the down time. Read books, educated myself, did things I didn't normally have time for and got into healthy eating and gym habits. Heck if it gives you more free time, take Rosetta Stone and power through the German edition to master the language. Just my five cents, stay strong and I wish you fast recovery!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I've had two rods and a plate and dozens of screws in my right tibia (not all at the same time), and I demanded they remove all of it. The screw heads end up being really close to the surface which made wearing boots uncomfortable, made squatting and kneeling agony. There's just not a lot of padding there. Absolutely consult with your doctor, but unless there is a medical reason for them to stay, I'd get them out. Good luck.


----------

